# Devils Lake Fishing Report 4/4/03



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Windy stormy weather this past week resulted in very few fisherman making it 
out. Those who have made it out have found perch fishing quite spotty. A few 
fish are being caught in Black Tiger, Skadsens, and in Creel Bay. On the plus 
side, the walleye fishing really picked up the past couple weeks. Anglers are 
doing quite well just off the East Bay boat ramp, the Storm Sewer area, 
Foughty's Point, and the Mauvee area. Raps, nils masters, buckshot rattle 
spoons, sonars, chubby darters, and small jigs tipped with minnows have been 
working the best. Some pike continue to be caught in the north end of Six Mile 
and the Mauvee Coulee. Smelt or herring on tip ups have been the most 
productive. The main sheet of the ice remains in good condition. Shorelines 
are deteriorating and getting on the ice in some spots can be difficult at 
times. With spring melting, the water is starting to move creating hazardous 
conditions near bridges and coulees. Please use extreme caution in these 
areas. Tonight the Lake Region Anglers will be having their annual meeting at 
the Devils Lake KC Hall. Lunch will be served at 6:00pm with the meeting 
starting thereafter. Guest speakers include Randy Hiltner and Pat
Stockdill.


----------

